# Wagner on DVD: Boulez vs. Levine?



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a discount for a DG release and am trying to decide between the Boulez or Levine production of Der Ring. Yes, I know there's Barenboim's (supposedly the best conducted, though I'm a little put off by the stage design) and Zubin Mehta 2010 wild Circus Soliel-style version (though I heard he doesn't have the best singers?)

But I need to keep to the DG label.

So wanted to hear from those who have the Boulez and/or Levine versions.

And if you want to chime in about any other versions -- that's great too!  I'll keep it on hand for a future purchase.

Thanks all!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Get Karajan's Rhinegold. Mehta's Ring is very well sung and conducted. Boulez is OK, but not exceptional. Levine is the second most boring conductor I can think of, right after Haitink.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I prefer Boulez'. Levine's stage is boring, and the singing is a bit disappointing. I prefer Donald McIntyre's Wotan compared to James Morris' (he has THAT wobble). And seeing Levine's Siegfried with uncool do, I was quite put off (and Jerusalem cracked often as Siegfried, but not as Loge). Although Boulez' Siegfried is also weak.

Have you tried sampling? Someone uploaded the full Levine Ring @YouTube.
Time presses, I'll provide the link later if you're interested.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

If the Boulez ring is that he conducted in Bayreuth in the early 80's, then it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

have both, Boulez is more interesting. i really like the acting, more involving.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I got the Boulez Ring yesterday. It looks nice on the shelf, thats all I can say so far.


----------



## pyran (Mar 30, 2012)

I might prefer Levine's because of its classical and ancient style of scenery and costumes. But it is a pity that, compared with Boulez's, Levine's is not played in Bayrueth but in Metropolitan Opera which results in a little away from the original feelings. 

Nevertheless, it is hard to find a Ring cycle without modern scenery and costumes such as Levine's (although Boulez's is not complete modern, it seems less classical and acient style? )

And another point is that Boulez is particularly famed for his interpretations of 20th century classics which are different from the 19th romantic style which, to some extent, shares a same meaning with Wagnerian style. So it's a little strange for me to listen to a 20th centry's Wagner.


P.S. I'm not a English speaker. I hope my poor English could be understand. ^_^


----------



## pyran (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry, I meant that I'm not come from English-speaking country, but I'm trying to practice my English. ^_^


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The Boulez/Chereau Ring wins my vote in spite of some of the severely dated stage effects and costumes. I think Donald McIntyre may be the closest-to-perfect Wotan ever, and Heinz Zednik is great as Loge and later Mime.

I've watched the Levine Rheingold, and I think the sets are absolutely beautiful, I have the rest of the set but I just wasn't in the mood for a full Ring. I don't have a problem with James Morris, although he is certainly no Donald McIntyre. Zednik reprises his role as Mime, but sadly not as Loge.

At the very least (and I hate to say this) neither of them are as bad (really really hate to say this) as Bryn Terfel in that recent thing with the moving LED planks in the background. Dull as dishwater. I originally thought it was the same guy who did that awful production of St. François with all the televisions in the background, but I think that was someone else, so nevermind this little tangent.


----------

